# Pencil Fish



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Anyone know where I can find Red Ruby Pencil fish except Drs. Foster & Smith? I'm trying to boycott them but they sure make it hard


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

try aquabid to see if there is any


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

aaa said:


> try aquabid to see if there is any


I did that earlier today but I'll continue to keep an eye on it.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

why does nobody like dr fosters, i like it.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Why are you trying to boycott them?


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

They are also called Coral Red Pencilfish...scientific name Nannostomus mortenthaleri. Why are you trying to boycott them? I am pretty certain they are not dyed.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

With my last order I was WAY overcharged in my opinion on the tiniest piece of driftwood I ever saw  I thought about sending it back but that would only cost me more money so I just decided they wouldn't get any more of my business. Too bad for me they have everything I can't find any where else.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2006)

Ohh, so you are boycotting Drs Foster and Smith, and not the fish.  I see. Yes, with their driftwood, they give you tiny pieces. I don't buy that from them....but other dry good supplies they sell have really good prices.

Google the name Coral Red Pencilfish and maybe you'll find another site. I've heard them called that most often.

edit: Fish2U.com sells them. They call them Red Arc Pencils. That site is a little expensive, but its not Drs F&S.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Now Fish2U.com is a place that I boycott. They sell dyed fish and I refuse to give a dime to anyone that does.

So you're boycotting F&S because you feel you got ripped off? Yet their website clearly lists the sizes of the driftwood. I'd say its your mistake and not theirs.


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay now, maybe I'll give F&S just one more chance :lol:
In response to your remark Boxermom I believe the size ranges were 4-6" and 6-8". When it arrived it looked so small I decided to measure it to be sure they sent the right one. It was 6" exactly but I was charged the higher price. Your right, it was clearly marked that way but as far as doing good business I would never charge someone the higher rate if I valued their business. I had much better luck ordering from them when they were the Pet Warehouse years ago.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Did you try contacting them about it? On the rare occasion when I had a problem, I called them and they fixed it. FedEx mis-delivered a package, said they'd delivered it to my house but I never got it. I called F&S and they sent a replacement package, no questions asked, OVERNIGHT shipping, which the original package didn't have. Did you give them any chance to fix the problem?


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Unfortunately I didn't. I had intended on at least emailing and letting them know of my disappointment but time got away from me. Seems like there just aren't enough minutes in the day anymore.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yeah... Dr. Foster and Smiths customer service is A++++


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

Okay, I'm really starting to think DF&S really have something against me. Yesterday after several months of wanting I received 3 Red Pencil Fish @ $21.99 and today I see on their site they've gone down to $13.99.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Hahahah, red pencilfish is one of the fish on sale this week. Changes all the time. You might try calling them and telling them you just got some and noticed they are now on sale and see if they'll refund the difference. Can't hurt to ask.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

Or now you can get 3 more at the sale price! I bet they are awesome in big schools.


----------



## JoshB (Dec 17, 2006)

"With my last order I was WAY overcharged in my opinion on the tiniest piece of driftwood I ever saw I thought about sending it back but that would only cost me more money so I just decided they wouldn't get any more of my business. Too bad for me they have everything I can't find any where else."


Now u say they over charge butU also say Their the only place that stocks what you need, to me that called "Supply and Damand"


----------

